# Döbel-Rezepte?



## Brummel (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo Kochprofis,

hab gestern 2 Döbel (42 und 39cm)gefangen und sie wieder zurückgesetzt weil die sehr grätenreich sein sollen. Hab die noch nie probiert. Kennt vielleicht jemand ein Rezept für Döbel, oder sind diese Fische wirklich ungeeignet für die Küche? Also der Fang der kämpferischen Burschen macht auf jeden Fall Spass, zumal es hier mit den Aalen zur Zeit überhaupt nicht läuft.  :c 

Gruss Brummel


----------



## Allroundangler (1. Juni 2003)

Ich hab meine Aitel (Döbel) bis jetzt immer geräuchtert schmeckt auch ganz gut bis auf den leichten Eigengeschmack den die Viechers ham.


----------



## Brummel (1. Juni 2003)

*Döbel*

@Allroundangler,

danke für den Tip, werd ich mal probieren. Legst du die Fische vorher ein und sind die wirklich so grätig? Hab hier irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man Weissfische usw in irgendeinen Schnapps einlegen kann der dann die Gräten dermassen weichmacht, dass sie kaum noch zu spüren sind, find den Beitrag aber leider nicht wieder.

Brummel


----------



## Allroundangler (1. Juni 2003)

Hab die Fische immer in Salzlake eingelegt ob er wirklich so viele Gräten hatte hab ich nicht mehr in Erinnerung;+


----------



## Brummel (1. Juni 2003)

danke, werds beim nächstenmal einfach mal testen. Versuch macht kluch (oder so:q )

schönen Sonntagsrest wünscht 

Brummel


----------



## muddyliz (3. Juni 2003)

*Gegen die Gräten*

Entweder du legst sie sauer ein, oder du machst Frikadellen draus. Rezepte unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm
Döbel haben aber relativ wenig Eigengeschmack, Brassen sind da allemal besser. Mach mal aus denen eine Räucherfisch-Paste (Rezept unter o.g. HP), da hängst du hinterher total satt in den Seilen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Brummel (4. Juni 2003)

na ja, werd mal die Döbel auch beim nächsten Fang wieder da lassen, wo sie herkamen aber das mit der Räucherpaste aus Brassen hört sich gut an, wird am WE gleich probiert.
@muddyliz,


> da hängst du hinterher total satt in den Seilen


:q :m :q ,  genau so stell ich mir das vor, danke für den Link.

Gruß  Brummel


----------

